# What are you getting next time you go to MAC?



## pollymc (Oct 10, 2008)

Usually before I'll go to MAC I'll write down the things I REALLY want. This  usually saves me from over-spending (ha!)  or forgetting what I went in for because I have the memory of a goldfish. Of course, I don't usually buy everything on the list at once (unless I'm loaded) but I take it slow and buy three or for things at a time.

So I decided to make a thread asking you guys if you do the same and if you do, what are you going to get?

For example, I'm coveting - 

*BRUSHES:* 181, 119, 109, 239

*L/S:* Myth, Viva Glam V

*E/S:* Vanilla, Gesso, Patina, Goldmine, Bamboo, Soba, Omega, Soft Brown, Romp, Cork, Espresso, Tempting, Kid, Twinks,  Carbon, Brown Down,  Naked Lunch... Ok, Ill stop there..for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*L/G:* Love Nectar, Prr, C-Thru

*P/POT:* Bare Study, Rubenesque

*C/C/BASE:* Luna, Pearl, Hush, Fawntastic

*LE:* Cult of Cherry L/G

*OTHER:* FIX +, MAC DUO LASH GLUE

Have fun making your own list!!


_PS - Are the Pigments being discontinued, because on the MAC site (Australia) it says that they're available for a limited time only_


----------



## twilightessence (Oct 10, 2008)

I plan to hit the MAC store next Friday and right now my list is TINY LOL. Petticoat and Creme De' Nude. Though, depending on my money situation, I'll probably pick up either one of those powder things coming out with Sheer Minerals or a MES :nod:.

And not MAC, but next time I go I'm stopping by Sephora to pick up some UDPP.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I have a problem because I keep a wish list of items that's saved in Wordpad. If I don't have a list with me, I'll probably spend wwwaaaayyyyy too much!!! Next week it's Brassy fluidline, blush pallette, Blunt blush, Plumage e/s and Heritage Rouge. Not too much for now.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 11, 2008)

I have an excel spreadsheet where I budget for what I want from the upcoming collections and from the permanent line...

For my next visit I will be picking up some of the suite array pearlglide liners, and possibly more dazzleglasses depending on when red she said launches in Australia.

Regarding your question on the pigments on the Aust. site, they are usually listed as LE as they only have the pigments from the collections rather than the whole selction of pigments. Sucks, I know. Basically if you want to order a pigment you have to ring the pro stores in Sydney or Melbourne. Really painful, which is why I only purchase pigments from either LE collections or when I go interstate


----------



## tripwirechick (Oct 11, 2008)

I keep a wishlist on wordpad too, lol. My collection is already enormous, but my wishlist is HUGE.
Currently, the thing I am most lemming is the 109 brush!


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't keep a wishlist but I guess I should xD There are SO many things I want and I just usually buy whatever comes into my mind first when I'm at the counter xD
I need to buy a present for my friend so we'll see what that's gonna be... Pop Iris LLL maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got a job at a local counter so I really don't wanna buy anything for myself before I start


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't keep a wishlist but I guess I should xD There are SO many things I want and I just usually buy whatever comes into my mind first when I'm at the counter xD
I need to buy a present for my friend so we'll see what that's gonna be... Pop Iris LLL maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got a job at a local counter so I really don't wanna buy anything for myself before I start


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't keep a wishlist but I guess I should xD There are SO many things I want and I just usually buy whatever comes into my mind first when I'm at the counter xD
I need to buy a present for my friend so we'll see what that's gonna be... Pop Iris LLL maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got a job at a local counter so I really don't wanna buy anything for myself before I start


----------



## pollymc (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ Regarding your question on the pigments on the Aust. site, they are usually listed as LE as they only have the pigments from the collections rather than the whole selction of pigments. Sucks, I know. Basically if you want to order a pigment you have to ring the pro stores in Sydney or Melbourne. Really painful, which is why I only purchase pigments from either LE collections or when I go interstate L_

 
Ahh damn, thankyou! Maybe I’ll just buy them from somewere that ships to Australia, considering I’m paying $$$’s for them here anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_Currently, the thing I am most lemming is the 109 brush!_

 

Ahhh me too! I want that brush so bad xD


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_I don't keep a wishlist but I guess I should xD There are SO many things I want and I just usually buy whatever comes into my mind first when I'm at the counter xD_

 
That’s my problem, too! Lists really help you remember, even if you just type them up and go over them before you leave


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pollymc* 

 
_Ahh damn, thankyou! Maybe I’ll just buy them from somewere that ships to Australia, considering I’m paying $$$’s for them here anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I normally buy most of my items from the clearance bin on Specktra, but now that the Aust dollar is screwed I will have to figure out whether it's better to buy on here & pay shipping or to buy locally


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 11, 2008)

Next time i hit the mac store im going to grab

Pearl CCB
Cantalope Blush
209 brush
3 MSF from the new collection
gentle MB

i think thats about it


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 11, 2008)

What am I getting next time I go to MAC? Ha! What _aren't_ I getting.....

Nah, I pretty much have almost everything I want from the perm line so I'm always getting stuff from collections nowadays.


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 11, 2008)

Let me see...
I think I'll be getting 188 brush, Fast Response Eye Cream, Oil Control Lotion (I never notice when it's about to be finished on time, and since the closest MAC is within an hour's drive I buy a spare one in advance).
Also I'm waiting for the Cremesheen collection to get here. And I might be getting a fluidline - still haven't got one.
This really is endless... :0)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm trying to hit up the CCO [an hour away :/] and I'm really hoping that I can get my hands on a Firespot e/s and a Pandamonium quad. I'm hoping there will be some things from the Barbie collection and the McQueen collection as well. 

As for regular MAC, I'd like to get some back ups of Feline, Romp e/s, Crystal e/s, Black Tied e/s, Smut e/s, Mulch e/s, Satin Taupe e/s, P&P Lash and a Zoom Black mascara, a white/gray kohl liner, a few picks from Creme Sheen, and maybe a Pearl Glider or two.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd love to buy the #180 but it is sold our here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But new on my list are the Artifact and Painterly Paintpots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Paintpots!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_I keep a wishlist on wordpad too, lol. My collection is already enormous, but my wishlist is HUGE.
Currently, the thing I am most lemming is the 109 brush!_

 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE my 109!!  It's something I would recommend to anyone. So yeah, it's definately list worthy.


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_
Nah, I pretty much have almost everything I want from the perm line so I'm always getting stuff from collections nowadays._

 
Sacrilege I know but I have pretty much all I want from the perm line so I am mainly investigating other brands.

The constant LE edition stuff is turning me off MAC.


----------



## chirufus (Oct 11, 2008)

I recently started to learn about "good" make up and how to use it. Before that I never was satisfied about the results
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I love to watch tutorials and to learn from you all... it really helps. But than... next problem... what to buy first...watch some more videos... and when I liked something a wrote it down. The result over the last 3 months is an empty purse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but a lot of lovely stuff

 ·Mineralize eye shadow  "Polar Opposite" 

                                               "Hot Contrast"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                               "Pink Split"
                                               "Fresh green mix"

·Shadestick "sharkskin"

·Lipstick Satin "Cyber"
·Lipliner (pencil) "Currant"

·Plushglass "Big baby"

·Prep + prime lip  

·Brush 217          

·Brush 182         

·Foundation Select SPF 15 "NC30"

·Mineralize skinfinish Natural "Medium"

·Powder blush matte "Strada"

·Paint pot "Bare study"

·Eye shadow "White frost" great highlighter 

                           "Bisque"
                           "Espresso"
                           "Purple Haze"
                           "Copperplate"

·Fluidline "Blitz & Glitz"

·Pallet for 15 Eye shadow (empty)           

·Prep + prime eye           

·Moisturizer Strobe liquid lotion 

·Fix + 

Cult of cherry collection 


     Lipglass "jampacked" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Emanuel Ungaro collection
 See thru lip colour  "Not to shy"      


Colour form collection (not available in Belgium) bought in Germany 

Brush set advanced 
Contains following brushes 168se, 187se, 212se, 217se and 275se.
It's a lot I know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I have to say I'm really happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's worth the money.
If you have suggestions what else to buy please let me know...



so that I can put it on my wish list maybe for


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm boring.... 
i come up with stuff im gonna get all the time then don't. i'm not buying any mac this month, well, lots of mac as i usually do. i need a new studio fix powder, n possibly a new concealer but i can wait.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL..  i make wishlists too..
It can be a lot easier to look at the website and make a list of what you want... I don't like going into the store when its really busy and just browsing..I like to go in.. then get out asap.  when the store is quiet I don't mind browsing.

I want... the Black CCB
Motif e/s
amber lights
Brow set
need a new concealer nw45


----------



## carandru (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol, I keep my wishlist in my basket on online.  We only have a mac counter here, so I go there try what I think I want and then buy it online.  One, I don't have to pay taxes then (and usually wait for free shipping) and two, I can return it if I don't like it.  Anywho, my list currently has:

l/s: burning, chintz
e/s: newly minted, sketch, folie, espresso, kid, post haste, black tied, clarity, scene, passionate
blush: blunt, emote
brushes: 182, 209, 227
p&p lip
feline eye kohl

I'm sure my list will keep growing.


----------



## jardinaires (Oct 11, 2008)

next time i go i'm getting the 188 brush, more studio tech, suite array duo in ocean 2, pearlglide liners in fly-by-blu, rave and molasses, and cremesheen in creme de nude


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 11, 2008)

And I thought i had too much time on my hands making a wishlist, lol. I don't really mess with LE products cuz i don't like the idea of getting a product I luv but then its not available anymore (my make does last really long though). 

Face:
Studio tech and studio fix fluid NW45
Prep+prime spf 50
Mineralize sf duo deep dark
Blushes: dollymx, peachykeen, ambering rose, desert rose, loverush
Lips:
fetish l/s
girl about town l/s
bbq l/l
oversexed l/g
jampacked LE l/g
revealng l/g
eyes: 
brow set in show off
eyeshadows to much to name lol

Brushes:
187?109? 150

thats all for now.......


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 11, 2008)

This thread has inspired me to make a wishlist both on stuff that I can get from counter and one to LE and discontinued stuff that I have to hunt down.

Right now my list is soooo long but what I'm prolly gonna pick up next is Dollymix blush.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a "wishlist" where I have all the permanent things I eventually wanna get, but will probably have to wait til Christmas. I also have a budgeted worksheet but the LE collections usually eat up my whole budget. lol. There's so many collections! I have most of what I want from the perm line, but not PRO stuff, which is what I'm going to start working on I think.


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 11, 2008)

Petticoat MSF and a blacktrack fluidline.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2008)

i'll be getting petticoat (if it's still in stock!) and a few bits from red she said. annoyingly i can't afford all i want at the moment but it's my b day in a couple of weeks so i am hoping for mac gift cards!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 12, 2008)

I doubt I'll get it all at once, but the few bits I'm wanting:

109
116
Red, She Said l/s
So Ceylon MSF (maybe)


----------



## amber_j (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I have an excel spreadsheet where I budget for what I want from the upcoming collections and from the permanent line..._

 
Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm hoping to get Humid and Carbon e/s and Sweet as Cocoa blush next month from the perm line. I'm still undecided on Petticoat (not sure if it's too light for my skin tone) so it's sitting in my MAC shopping basket online while I decide.


----------



## seabird (Oct 12, 2008)

my friend is visiting new york so she's going to buy me some things and i'm going to pay her the $$ so it's cheaper than buying them in the uk. i'm asking her to get for me: 188 and 168 brushes, nw20 select cover-up, select sheer pressed powder in nw25, dame and sunbasque powder blush, posey cremeblush, bamboo amberlights bronze and soft brown eyeshadows. and before then i will need to get msf natural in medium as i've ran out!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Monday I have to travel to another state for a meeting & there is a CCO on the way, so I'll be making a stop there... hopefully they will have a nice selection.  The possibilities are endless!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

I usually have 1 or 2 items on my wishlist but always end up getting more stuffs (which aren't on the list)!! LOL.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 13, 2008)

oh no. work on saturday was so dull i was on here making a list of everything i want to get from all the collections from the rest of the year......let's just say i better sell _alot_ of moves so I can afford all this, plus the obvious living expenses LOL


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 13, 2008)

The next time i'm going to a MAC is in Washington DC and I have a HUGE list of stuff i'm getting. Including 27 eyeshadows, 9 brushes, a few paint pots, fix+, holiday brush sets, empty paletts, blushes, etc.. Its going to be about $800-900 worth. 

In my defence, I have been saving about £50 per month since I booked my holiday in April specifically for this purpose. Its so much cheaper in the US, so I have not really been buying from the permanent collection. Only the LE collections.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 13, 2008)

Some of the permanent shadows such as Romp and Bronze, Speak Louder l/s and *maybe* Mineral e/s and Pure Rose too


----------



## kimmy (Oct 13, 2008)

pure rose l/s, cream sherry c/l and currant l/l of course i don't really _need_ any of those things so i'm going to try to refrain haha.


----------



## anilegne (Oct 14, 2008)

Petticoat and, hopefully Wolf and Molasses Pearlglide e/l are still around.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 14, 2008)

Well this is a wish list... I don't know how much I will end up with:

Cleanse Off Oil
So Ceylon
Petticoat
Sheer Bronze Sheersheen powder
Loose Blot (Possibly)

That's all for now


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 14, 2008)

probably just a concealer pot. im so broke right now tehe. but i really want some new BPs from the red she said collection


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 14, 2008)

I just had a haul of fun goodies, inlcuding perms and RSS collection I just ordered and cant wait to get my little black box....but I think I would like to get some more cream color bases, along with one of the new mineralized loose powders, and i also need to invest in a few more lip liners. Those are so great to just use on the lip like a lipstick sometimes.


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a notebook that I keep what I have in and then my "wishlist." As I get things I cross them off and add them to the already own side. I did this a couple of months ago just so I know what I have and dont buy duplicates... and my hubby will know what to get me as gifts or just b/c he loves me, lol.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 14, 2008)

My hubby had bought me and put me on to the fluidlines when they first came out. he went and got me frostlite, royal wink, and i forgot the name of the green one. If he only knew it opened a can of worms that only left me to buy more...so i have:
blacktrack
frostlite
silverstroke
macroviolet
dipdown 
and that green one but I think they discontinued it..


----------



## Korms (Oct 14, 2008)

Only essentials for me since it's getting closer to Christmas and my minute student budget hates me!

I am hopefully going to my local counter on Friday.  I need a new MSF Natural and will probably grab a new foundation while I'm there.  I am tempted by the Ungaro See Thru Lip Colour but I need to see it in person before I buy.  Also on the list is a new Eye Brows pencil and Brow Set.  

None of the current and up coming collections have anything in that I desperately need so I may just hold on to my cash and go on a CCO spree in Bicester instead!


----------



## makeba (Oct 14, 2008)

i keep a list with me at all times. My collection has grown immensely since discovering this site!!! but in general i want
blacktrack fluidline
charred e/s
blue noir e/s
thunder e/s
astral l/s
minted, jealousy,indigo eyeliners
copper beam pigment
subtle pigment


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_I have a notebook that I keep what I have in and then my "wishlist." As I get things I cross them off and add them to the already own side. I did this a couple of months ago just so I know what I have and dont buy duplicates... and my hubby will know what to get me as gifts or just b/c he loves me, lol._

 

I have a list on my laptop


----------



## anilegne (Oct 15, 2008)

Petticoat!  Maybe Stark Naked blush...


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I have a list on my laptop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I am going to add one to the computer too... just in case he wants to order anything online, haha


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 15, 2008)

Greensmoke Eyeshadow
Gesso Eyeshadow
Saddle Eyeshadow
Brown Down Eyeshadow
All That Glitters Eyeshadow
Naked Lunch Eyeshadow
Naked Pigment
Petticoat MSF
Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush
12 Pan Eyeshadow Palette
6 Pan Blush Palette

Can't wait to haul tomorrow! It will be my last big haul this year!


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 15, 2008)

I am going on Friday and plan on grabbing Petticoat, Soft & Gentle or Silver Aura, and Stark Naked. I *might* also grab an eyeshadow from my list of like 15 that I want, but we shall see about that. I earned a $40 gc to Nordies with my Nord's Visa this month so that's $40 extra to spend!


----------



## marley20 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm going Friday after work. I plan to get:

All that glitters e/s
Wedge e/s
Fresco rose p/p
Rave pearlglide e/l
Stark Naked


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yeah, I normally buy most of my items from the clearance bin on Specktra, but now that the Aust dollar is screwed I will have to figure out whether it's better to buy on here & pay shipping or to buy locally_

 
same here... been thinking to change buy online rather than getting tricked into buying those unreasonable priced products... yet,, as you said, we have some issues regarding the aus dollar,, i was just about to place myy order from coastal scents to get the 88 color palette that costs something around $21.95 i believe.... i checked out and stopped right before i confirmed myy order after i saw that the total price in AU$ reached more than $50, including shipping.. i was like... oh crap..!!

so i'd stay with buying local.... >.<

as far as myy wishlists go,, i have :
Satin Taupe e/s
Espresso e/s
either Ricepaper / Crystal Avalanche / Nylon / Phloof! e/s
eiter Era / Grain / Bisque / Soba e/s
Passionate e/s
Stars 'n Rockets e/s
either Goldmine / Bronze / Sketch e/s --> i know they are completely different.. but i just can't make up myy mind.... >.<

Painterly P/P


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

In my cart right now is:
Fluidline in Blacktrack
217 brush
239 brush
109 brush


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 15, 2008)

On my wishlist right now is Molasses pearlglide and maybe Threesome & Outspoken, and Red She Said l/s. I'm interested in Stark Naked, but the pics I've seen make it look alot like Gentle, which I have.  So I'll have to look and see.  I ordered a bunch of stuff today so I don't NEED more, but I was in such a hurry to hit send (Manish re-stock) that I left off some stuff I meant to get!


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 15, 2008)

tomorrow I plan on getting:
Petticoat
Soft & Gentle
& Love Alert d/g
maybe Baby Sparks d/g. I already have it, but I think I might want a backup.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 15, 2008)

I have an appointment to get my makeup done next Saturday, but I won't be buying anything until the first part of November.  I will be getting a dupe of Petticoat.  I got this when it was out the first time (two years ago?!) and it's getting down to what I call the Ring of Sadness, when there's barely any left.  

Am I the only one who keeps an excel spreadsheet of makeup I want to buy, the finish, the maker, anything like that?  I got a great pleasure out of making it the other night and I wanted to know if that was normal, or if anyone else did that.


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 16, 2008)

I've already preordered two brush sets from the Adoring Carmine collection, which was the basic brush set and the eye brush set.  I'm still debating on whether to get one of those neutral lipglass sets once they come out.


----------



## chdom (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm currently lemming a few Ungaro items...  I dunno why? 

Essentials?  15 pan palette & a couple of new shadows.  Possibly too VGV L/G


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 17, 2008)

The Holiday eye palettes and the Rose lippies. Thats it really.


----------



## sweetkiss (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm getting petticoat, so ceylon, & looking for a nice neutral lipstick... yet i feel like im going to walk out with more than i expected to buy x.x


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 20, 2008)

2 empty quads.
109 Brush
And Petticoat.


----------



## poker face (Oct 20, 2008)

Next time, I'll probably end up with a few things...

I'm hoping to end up with the 187, more SFF and some new eyeshadows. I've bought nothing but lipsticks lately so I've sort of neglected my eyes!


----------



## stockham (Oct 21, 2008)

In my cart right now saved for later is: 
Sweet Sage f/l
Rich Ground f/l
Feline kohl power
Fresco Rose pp

But my cart changes on a daily basis, and then when i actually go to the store I'll probably end up getting totally different stuff than what i have on my list!  I really want some holiday stuff like the little darlings sets and a couple of empty 15 pan palettes.  I'm such an indecisive person!


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Phloof! e/s
Soot e/s, but everytime I go to the Pro store it is sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Silverstroke fluidline
Fresh Brew l/s(running low)
Wildly Lush l/g
Crème d’Nude l/s

and some pigment samples


----------



## Mac MaMa (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's my MAC wishlist:

*Pigment:* Violet, Fuschia, Melon, Vanilla

*Eyeshadow:* Moon's Reflection, Amber Lights, Woodwinked, Steamy

****Any one have any suggestions on a neutral beige or champagne coloured eyeshadow that would look good on NC42 skin (and isn't a Lustre)? *

*Lipglass:* Viva Glam SE (almost out, need another one!)


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 21, 2008)

gonna run to the mall thursday after work, if they have what i want this is my list:

Crazee lipstick (have 6 for B2M so it's free woohoo!)
the smokey eyes palette from the holiday collection (says released on the 23rd, so we shall see)

and dat is all. cause im poor


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 21, 2008)

Now that I've made the transition from blonde to sultry brunette, I need to go pick up some cheek colour and some highlighter.

I'm most probably going to pick up one of the new Mineralized Skinfinish for a highlighter and a mineralized blush as well. not sure which shade as I find the web sites are never like how they are in person. 

also need to pick up two brushes: 168 and 129.
i've been using the 187 for blush forever and it's time to update.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 21, 2008)

I already mentioned before that I'm cutting MAC outta my life for a while. However, I need to get that HELLO KITTY collection when it comes out.


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 22, 2008)

Trying not to buy too much until next year, but I've been meaning to get Snob l/s, Wedge e/s, and Electra e/s forever.  I keep getting caught up in the collections!!  So I will B2M for those.

I might want one or two things from Metal Urge, then I'm not interested in anything til after Christmas.  Trying to be good!


----------



## phoebemakeup (Oct 29, 2008)

I just came back from MAC  about 1 hour ago but I only bought 4 eyeshadow refills: Shroom, Amber Lights, Expensive Pink and Satin Taupe.
But I still have over 130 euros and I still wanna get LOADS of stuff:
Blush: Peachykeen
MSF: Petticoat
Lipstick: Angel or Skew
Lustre/g or Dazzle/g: Love Nectar, Baby Sparks and Ms. Fizz
Paint Pot: Rubenesque
E/S: Sketch, Contrast, Carbon, Woodwinked, Chrome Yellow, Aquadisiac, 
Swimming, All That Glitters, Orange, Tempting...
Nail/p: Naughty Nautical
L/liner: Dervish
Pigment: Mutiny
Tech/liner: Graphblack
.... LOADS MORE!!!
xxx


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm waiting for the Holiday stuff mainly as have my eye on a couple of palettes and lipsticks. 

Also wanting to get:
Myth l/s
Satin Taupe, Black Tied, Soba and Shroom e/s

Quite small list really but the new collections are sounding too tempting!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 30, 2008)

Red She Said is out soon. I'm planning to get Crazeee l/s from this collection (will B2M for this one).

Nylon, Bisque, Sumptuous Olive e/s


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 30, 2008)

Next time I hit up on MAC it'll probably be for my Christmas present haul! Will get the Little Darlings sets - cool and warm pigments, probably coral lipglasses for me and neutrals for the smaller sister! I might be tempted to have one of those for me too...

Hoping to get one of the Adoring Carmine lip sets and then maybe some lip products from Red She Said. I think my sister also hinted at having the cool eyes palette from Passions of Red.

I think after that I'm going to focus on buying some more permenant and pro line products. Right now I feel like all of my money is going on LE stuff and it's silly.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just came back from the mall. I picked up a blush in "sweet as cocoa" a pump for my SFF and some eyelashes that they applied for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I just came back from the mall. I picked up a blush in "sweet as cocoa" a pump for my SFF and some eyelashes that they applied for me._

 

Thats what I keep forgetting my PUMP!! UGGHHH


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 1, 2008)

I just bought two of the new holiday palette/bags.  

I still need to pick up the Brightside/Gallery mineralize eyeshadow.  I've wanted it ever since it sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm thinking/hoping it will be my last mineralize purchase, though, as I rarely use the ten or so, that I already have.


----------



## Kelly78 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm going with my friend on Thursday, and I plan on getting 4 of the little darling sets (both pigments and coral and neutral lips), Vex and Stars and Rockets shadows (B2M for those), a 15 pan palette, and either Hue, Syrup, or High Tea lipstick. My last haul until after Christmas.


----------



## miss-lilly (Nov 4, 2008)

My list:

Petticoat and So Ceylon MSF
a few Cremesheens 
Hug Me l/s

and it will be huge if the Holidays Collection will be out by then


----------



## deadSAVVY (Nov 4, 2008)

a million backups of Feline kp!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm getting the 242 brush and Up the Amp l/s (that is if it looks good on me)


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 4, 2008)

Another 182 brush!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm going in for the little darlings on Thursday.  I went to B2M yesterday and got Honey Lust.  Horrible flaky lustre that I didn't know was bad.  So I called to take it  back and they said I couldn't because they don't have the box to scan it back into the inventory.  So I'm stuck with it.


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_I'm going in for the little darlings on Thursday.  I went to B2M yesterday and got Honey Lust.  Horrible flaky lustre that I didn't know was bad.  So I called to take it  back and they said I couldn't because they don't have the box to scan it back into the inventory.  So I'm stuck with it._

 
OMG that's horrible!!!! I feel so bad for you cuz it happened to me but luckily I discovered makeupalley.com and I was able to get rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next time I go to MAC I'm planning to get sunbasque and flirt & tease blushes and B2M for an eyeshadow!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MonBlanCesS* 

 
_OMG that's horrible!!!! I feel so bad for you cuz it happened to me but luckily I discovered makeupalley.com and I was able to get rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next time I go to MAC I'm planning to get sunbasque and flirt & tease blushes and B2M for an eyeshadow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah it does.  Now I wanna know if I can B2M the free one.  I wanna just depot if and use the case to trade in.  Thanks for the site.  I'm going to check it out.  Never heard of it as I am fairly new here


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 4, 2008)

Next time I go to MAC I am getting a couple of dazzleglasses but after my next pay cheque I am planning to buy some bases and mineralise satinfinish foundation.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm planning on getting 2 of the lipglass sets on Thursday, coral and neutral.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Nov 5, 2008)

The new pigment sets! Oh lord I want 3 of each just so I don't ever run out of the warm set especially!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 5, 2008)

I've decided to pick up some more of the Pearlglide liners...I'm eyeing Spare Change, Bankroll, and Miss Fortune


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 5, 2008)

Everything. Yep, that sums it up nicely. I've had to go almost 4 months without anything new!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I'm just gonna be getting the 2 pigments sets from Little Darlings until my next paycheck at the end of the month.


----------



## Elizab33th (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright...Phew, this is copied and pasted from my list on my lappy.

-239 brush $28
-224 brush $24.50




Eye Shadow-
Chrome Yellow
Contrast
Da Bling
Satellite Dreams
Passionate
Orange
Samoa Silk
Honey Lust
Parfait Amour
Posion Pen
Rice Paper
Paradisco


Lychee Luxe l/g
Nymphette l/g

I also want all the gift sets from the Little Darlings. Lol...Guess who's gonna be broke until April of 3020?
....ME!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 17, 2008)

next time I go to MAC will probably be for Red She Said lipstick, Pearl cream color base and Cork e/s


----------



## blowyourmind (Nov 17, 2008)

probably gonna get:
petticoat msf
baby sparks
speed dial
& creme d'nude

hopefully they have those still!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm going to stop by this week for the metal urge launch.  The only items currently on my list are Spiritualize p/g and a 213 brush.  We'll see if I can actually walk out with only 2 items.  It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

187 and studio fix powder foundation


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 17, 2008)

So Ceylon and Sugarrimmed.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 18, 2008)

The next time I go to MAC, I'll get some of the Metal Urge collections (Pink Platinum Metal-X Shadows, Cocomotion/Gold Metal pigments and the Visionaire Liquidlast liner). Maybe I'll get a Paint Pot in Constructivist or Quite Natural, another Sugarrimmed d/g, Enough Said blush and the Studio Fix Fluid. After that, I'll save my money for the Dame Edna collection and trying to hold myself back from buying so much MAC cosmetics lol


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a race!  I'm nearly out of foundation, and Dipdown Fluidline.  Which will run out first!  Never to be updated, lol.


----------



## alka1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hush cream color base
182 brush
another bottle of Fix+


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hue and High Tea l/s


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 18, 2008)

My next trip to MAC are the following:

*Paint pots*
Indianwood
Rubenesque
Blackground
Painterly

*Eyeshadows - need for backups*
Wedge
Cork
Rule
Embark
Bronze

*Blush*
Gingerly

*Brushes - need for backups*
242
239
219
208
222
266

*My grandmother called me & I have to pick out a couple of coral lippies for her, so that's my excuse to go to MAC. 

I can't wait for Feb 2009 Hello Kitty collection


----------

